# ELECTRIC PINK JACK DEMPSY



## luv4scjjt (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok I am going to pick this guy up the local pet store today. I cant wait. It is suposadly a new color morph. I have never heard of them and I am an avid cichlid lover. Mostly rift lake but still love the central's as well. The pic I saw of them is absolutely beautiful. They only got one in and they are holding it for me till 4 today. Costing me 60 bucks but I think well worth it. Anyone have any experience with these guys or had one before?


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

I am anxious to see a photo of this fish.......
Did the fish store owner elaborate on this 'new morph' ??? 
I find most fish store owners *don't know jack about Jacks.*


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd be interested in seeing pics of it if you buy it. Honestly i've never heard of this version, and i'm a big JD fan. The price seems average for this fish from the little poking around i did. I'm sure it's needs is no different then any other JD, just the color is different.


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

I have read that there is a *Gold JD*. Perhaps you may have bought one. 
The males and females look differently ( dimorphic ); I think, so that may be a problem in identifying your fish.
If it is a hybrid, then who knows ! See link below for a video of a Gold (?)


----------



## luv4scjjt (Dec 4, 2012)

I will try to get pics for you but I am not sure if I know how to post them but I will try. I did buy him. He is beautiful. I found a pic of one of these guys. One of only 2 pics I have seen on line. That is the pic I am going to try to show you. I have to get pics of the real one and Ill post it later. Couldn't get the pic but I can post a link to my facebook page and you can see it there. https://www.facebook.com/gale.davis.374


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

I went to your Facebook link, but I didn't see the photo. I'm not an active Facebook member, so I guess I don't get access to your photos.
This is a photo of a male Gold JD, as stated on another website. I believe the female 'Gold' is lighter in color and may have a 'pinkish' hue, not sure though. 
So you might want to use this photo as a reference... I hope the photo shows !
http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m169 ... G_1278.jpg


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Here are pictures of "Electric Pink Jack Dempsey" being sold on Aquabid. :?


----------



## JKnPA (Jan 30, 2012)

Is the term *Electric Pink* a cross of an Elec. Blue X Gold ??? 
Is this fish recognized in the 'Cichlid Community" , or is it just some breeder experimenting ?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

JKnPA said:


> or is it just some breeder experimenting ?


Probably.... $$$$$$


----------



## stizos (Aug 2, 2013)

luv4scjjt said:


> I will try to get pics for you but I am not sure if I know how to post them but I will try...


The intrigue! We, as before, waiting for photo


----------



## steelersx (Dec 28, 2013)

I bought one for $20 - he is amazing - has all the Electric Blue traits but albino which makes him/her look pink. intense Blue hue in the face and fins only.
tripled in size in the last month


----------



## stizos (Aug 2, 2013)

A picture?


----------

